# Chain saw size



## dvoigt (Mar 16, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right section or not, but here goes.

A near by city has cut down 100's of trees that are near power lines and left alot of the trunks on the ground. A few months back I was able to pick up some walnut that was cut up into sizing that were just big enough for 2 people to lift into a truck. 

This latest round of felling I came across still has the tree's in long lengths, 8'-10'. They have been down for a few weeks now and I would like to take a friend or 2 and cut them up and take them. I only have a 14" electric chain saw at home, which clearly won't do the job. I was going to see about picking up an 18" gas one and give it a go. 

These trunks look pretty big, about 24" in diameter. Is there any issues with slicing the tree with a chain saw that is shorter then the dia of the trunk? I just feel like it is a kickback waiting to take off my face.

Ultimately I want to cut up the wood for bowl blanks, but first I need to cut it into manageable sections... 

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd recommend going with as much saw as you can afford, I'm running a Husquavarna with a 28" bar on it, It's always easier to buy a bigger saw than to go with one that will be pushing the limits. I'm sure some of the guys more experienced than me will weigh in!

@Treecycle Hardwoods , @justallan , @Kevin are a few of the guys I can think of offhand.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 16, 2015)

The power head size is more important than the size of the bar. Buy the biggest power head you can afford and then worry about what sized bar it will take. I use a 395xp for my CSM and wish I would have bought the biggest one husky sells instead. I got a 24" bar with mine but promptly bought a 50" bar. Both have their purpose but I regularly keep the 50" on it for milling big logs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dvoigt (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm not going to get a huge amount of use out of a chain saw, so I don't want to spend $500 on one. If it take me 10 mins to slice a log instead of 3 mins, I'm OK with that because I will probably only do it 10 times a year. I just want to make sure get one that is big enough to take on a larger log safely. What is the minimum size motor I should be looking at?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2015)

Based on your description I would look for a saw in the 60 to 70cc range. I do have to respectfully disagree with my friend Greg on this one. You can definitely have too much saw in the situation you describe which will be 100% bucking and limbing. You do *not* want to be operating a 20 pound saw all day if you don't have to. Chainsaw milling is not as hard as bucking all day. Manhandling a 395XP all day in the way bucking requires will wreck you back almost no matter how well you are physically fit. JMO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2015)

dvoigt said:


> Is there any issues with slicing the tree with a chain saw that is shorter then the dia of the trunk? I just feel like it is a kickback waiting to take off my face.



I forgot to answer your main question. No, there's no issue with that especially when dropping a tree, but you can buck safely also using a bar a little longer than half the diameter of the log, but I prefer to buck with a bar that's at least as long as the log's diameter. Bucking and limbing is actually where the most work, and the most danger is. 

Use chaps, headgear, and sharp chains. And try to work around a seasoned logger some first if possible. Tell him you'll work for him for free for a day in exchange for showing you how to buck and limb safely.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Based on your description I would look for a saw in the 60 to 70cc range. I do have to respectfully disagree with my friend Greg on this one. You can definitely have to much saw i the situation you describe which will be 100% bucking and limbing. You do *not* want to be operating a 20 pound saw all day if you don't have to. Chainsaw milling is not as hard as bucking all day. Manhandling a 395XP all day in the way bucking requires will wreck you back almost no matter how well you are physically fit. JMO.


This is the saw my pa uses to buck logs for firewood. It is in your price range and is fully able to get your job done. It is a bit smaller than the 395xp.


----------



## dvoigt (Mar 16, 2015)

i'm going to dig through craigslist for some used stuff first. Ideally I would like to get something in the $200 range used. $500 was my "that is too much" price


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 16, 2015)

If you have a local saw shop, they may have some used saws as well .


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2015)

dvoigt said:


> Ideally I would like to get something in the $200 range used.



A chansaw too small for the job is dangerous. You aren't going to spend $200 and get a saw that will be safe for those size logs. This is a damned good deal on a damned good saw call this guy and ask about the condition. 

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4912848441.html


----------



## dvoigt (Mar 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> A chansaw too small for the job is dangerous. You aren't going to spend $200 and get a saw that will be safe for those size logs. This is a damned good deal on a damned good saw call this guy and ask about the condition.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4912848441.html



He has a great description... location is good though!

I also see a *New in Box Husqvarna 455 Chain Saw 20" - $300*


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2015)

dvoigt said:


> He has a great description... location is good though!
> 
> I also see a *New in Box Husqvarna 455 Chain Saw 20" - $300*



The 455 is good proven saw but that Makita is actually a Dolmar in a Makita skin and is closer to pro grade than the 455. Get the Makita if you can - offer him $300


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2015)

And what's cool about the Makita is you can buy a 84cc upgrade kit for it if you want to have a seriously kickass saw later down the line. Not that the 6401 isn't - I'd love to have one myself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## dvoigt (Mar 16, 2015)

I sent the makita guy a message, I always am a little leery of postings at "descriptive" as that... I need to see a picture too.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 16, 2015)

If you're near Detroit, you might be able to have Greg look it over for ya. I think he's somewhere closish to Detroit.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2015)

dvoigt said:


> I always am a little leery of postings at "descriptive" as that... I need to see a picture too.



I wouldn't let that bother me. You want to not just start it before you buy you want to cut a log with it. Take a log chunk with you in case he doesn't have one. Ideally you want to do a compresion check but heck I never do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 16, 2015)

I have the Husky 455 and it does pretty darned good. They go for $400 brand new with a 20" bar. When I bought it I used it for firewood and it paid for itself the first weekend. I find it bit heavy if I'm bucking limbs, but I'm tall, lanky and have no ballast. For felling trees and lopping rounds it's bullet proof. I work a saw pretty hard and run it right at the point of bogging it. If you don't bog them they will go all day for you and not heat up. I'd bet that if you don't work it the way I do you could run a 28" bar without a problem.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Would renting be a viable option? If there is such a place to rent from??? Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys I just saw this thread, I will chime in tonight when I get home. I agree with Kevin, get the makita if you can. Home depot rents them so you know they are rental tough. Derek we are real close to each other if you need any help with this, I am in Eastpointe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dvoigt (Mar 17, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Guys I just saw this thread, I will chime in tonight when I get home. I agree with Kevin, get the makita if you can. Home depot rents them so you know they are rental tough. Derek we are real close to each other if you need any help with this, I am in Eastpointe.



Didn't realize there was someone so close to me. That is always good to know


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2015)

dvoigt said:


> Didn't realize there was someone so close to me. That is always good to know


Ha ha, pretty cool, we should get together some day, maybe go to woodcraft or something, or bbq, or tell lies, lol.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2015)

Derek didn't you know that anyone who lives in Michigan is close to anyone else who lives in Michigan?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2015)

Buying a used saw can be risky if you don't know much about them. A lot of times guys sell em when they know something is wrong with them. If the saw won't start and idle forever on it's own with the choke off, walk away. If the guy says it just needs a carb adjustment, walk away. As far as brands go, stay away from the new poulans and craftsmans, homelites, mcculloch went out of business years ago and parts are tough to find. Used stihls, husky's, echo's, makita's, johnsreds, are all good saws to look at. Echo built saws for john deer so some deer's are good saws as well. Just some quick info off the top of my head.
I have worked on the makita's extensively, they are a well made German saw, so I would look at that used one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2015)

The way I remember it is that Makita bought Dolmar, and so Dolmar made their saws for them. I don't know if they still own them. 

It's kind of like Husqvarna having been owned by Electrolux at one time (I don't think they do anymore but not sure) and whenever I'd see some Stihl-only guy say _"Husky's suck!"_ I would say _"No you're thinking of their vacuum cleaners, and you're right they suck damn good."_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2015)

I hear husky makes a bad a$$ sewing machine too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dvoigt (Mar 18, 2015)

The Makita guy replied back and just said that the condition is good and price is firm... actually he said "for you price firm"... so maybe for someone else it isn't.

He said he would send some pictures later.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 18, 2015)

Isn't Jonny Red made by Husky as well? Seems a lot of parts are interchangeable.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Isn't Jonny Red made by Husky as well? Seems a lot of parts are interchangeable.



They were at one time. Many of the older models are part-swap compatible. Keeping up with the who owns who in the tool industry could be a nonstop hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2015)

dvoigt said:


> The Makita guy replied back and just said that the condition is good and price is firm... actually he said "for you price firm"... so maybe for someone else it isn't.
> 
> He said he would send some pictures later.


I don't like the guys attitude.Let me call my contacts at the home depot, I might be able to get you a deal on a used makita saw. I used to be a tech there and I know the department head and the new tech well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't like the guys attitude.Let me call my contacts at the home depot, I might be able to get you a deal on a used makita saw. I used to be a tech there and I know the department head and the new tech well.



Lol Greg remind me not to cross you. 

Based on what you typed Derek, it sounds to me like he's just a foreigner. If he grew up in our culture then yeah that would be a smart ass reply, but if he's from a different culture it might mean something entirely different. JMO but it's probable that it's a really good saw. If he said _"for you price firm"_ that's definitely broken English and probably wasn't a wisecrack. If he said _"for you the price is firm" _well that's much different and would seem that he understands the language and thgus the nuances of it. Did he sound like he is from a different culture?


----------



## dvoigt (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't know Kevin, I think you are giving him too much credit! 

He hasn't sent me pictures yet.... so I'm just waiting, not in a hurry. $350 is out of the budget anyway... $250 would be doable, 300 is pushing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2015)

Derek, I checked with my friends at the depot today and all of there saws are to new to sell, so I struck out, I tried. Keep looking and post what you find before you buy, myself, Kevin, and others will help you pick a good one.


----------



## dvoigt (Apr 2, 2015)

Just to tie this tread up. The Makita guy never got back to me.... So I picked up the 20" Husqvarna for $250

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

I bet you'll be happy with the Swede.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2015)

Run good oil in it, name brand stuff. like echo, husky, still.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

